# Colson Vintage Photos



## srfndoc (Dec 11, 2020)

I've been scouring both the cabe and the internet for vintage photos of Colson bicycles.  These are a few I've found so far, would love to see more, especially men's prewar bikes.  I've cleaned these photos up a bit, enjoy.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2020)

Great photos.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 11, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> I've cleaned these photos up a bit.



So, did you un-do the air-brush technique?


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 11, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So, did you un-do the air brush technique?



Just a bunch of spot touch ups and some color correction.


----------



## JLF (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow!  Cool photos!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 11, 2020)

@fordmike65


----------



## RJWess (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2020)

John G04 said:


> @fordmike65



Yeah.. the 1st and 4th photos are mine


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2020)

@srfndoc, Can you clean up this original photo I got with this Colson, posted here a few times, ( I don't remember the year of the photo or bike, 36? ) it's the original owner, I got the bike & photo from his son. the bike now resides in the High Desert with @birdzgarage.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> @srfndoc, Can you clean up this original photo I got with this Colson, posted here a few times, ( I don't remember the year of the photo or bike, 36? ) it's the original owner, I got the bike & photo from his son. the bike now resides in the High Desert with @birdzgarage.



Hey Mark,

Unfortunately that is a picture of a picture and is very out of focus so no amount of clean up will really help.  You should have them scan the original photo if possible.

Sorry


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

Next time I find it I'll try to scan it.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 12, 2020)

Love old photos , very cool , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2020)

srfndoc, are you aware there's a Colson book? Scott may have a copy in the Cabe bookstore. Pretty much has all the existing ads and catalog pages. I'm not sure if they've done a revised version, but I'd steer towards that over the original (which I have) which is mostly photocopies. Revised versions are scanned, and some are color.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 13, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> srfndoc, are you aware there's a Colson book? Scott may have a copy in the Cabe bookstore. Pretty much has all the existing ads and catalog pages. I'm not sure if they've done a revised version, but I'd steer towards that over the original (which I have) which is mostly photocopies. Revised versions are scanned, and some are color.



Yep, seen it. This is more just an effort to unearth random Colson photos by myself and others.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 14, 2020)

Double bar 36 or 37 (Can't tell) :


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 14, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Double bar 36 or 37 (Can't tell) :
> 
> View attachment 1319968



Not a 37 
Those truss Rods!
That chain ring 
....


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 14, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Not a 37
> Those truss Rods!
> That chain ring
> ....



Yeah, truss rods look later.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like @fordmike65 when he was young and handsome.
A real lady killer.
Hey, Baby!
I got a blister tank.
You ought to check it out sometime.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Double bar 36 or 37 (Can't tell) :
> 
> View attachment 1319968



Not Colson


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## JLF (Feb 16, 2021)

Tough to see I know, but thought I’d share.  In the foreground of this photo is the ‘42 Colson camel back I found on the old family cattle ranch in an outbuilding this past summer.  You can see the Cadet speedo if you look close (The other bike is a girls Shelby Traveller).


----------



## Barto (Feb 16, 2021)

This is the bike that started it all for me!!  Still don’t have one .....some day!


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Double bar 36 or 37 (Can't tell) :
> 
> View attachment 1319968



Looks like a Hawthorne chain ring. V/r Shawn


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (May 2, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (May 3, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)

Two Colson lovers sharing a cold treat.  Even the lil girl thinks it's kinda weird


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)

Chas on a Colson. Gotta be the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> I've been scouring both the cabe and the internet for vintage photos of Colson bicycles.  These are a few I've found so far, would love to see more, especially men's prewar bikes.  I've cleaned these photos up a bit, enjoy.



Just realized this is a Shelby. Not Colson. I've actually seen this movie and I believe all are riding Shelby bikes in a ride scene.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2021)

37 doublebar


----------



## gkeep (Nov 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Two Colson lovers sharing a cold treat.  Even the lil girl thinks it's kinda weird
> 
> View attachment 1410528



Wow, steering knobs on both bars and look at the seat position. This guy was as cool as he could be and all ready for a pig bike or stingray!


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gkeep (Jan 24, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Chas on a Colson. Gotta be the coolest kid on the block.
> View attachment 1410532



Mike, looks like this guy is standing in front of 2444 Fillmore St in San Francisco. Check out the view north from that point today and the same apartment building is on the left in the background. You can see the building with the brick along the sidewalk, today they seem to be painted black. San Francisco Boot and Shoe repair is one door up today.








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2022)

A couple great Colson pics posted by @cds2323









"You try liftin' this here Imperial and I'll cut ya!"


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> A couple great Colson pics posted by @cds2323
> 
> View attachment 1571469
> 
> ...



I don't believe that is an Imperial--no chrome tank, no speedo, no Forebrake, no airflow pedals, no waterfall badge, and no rear mounted kickstand. I believe it would be a Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe that is an Imperial--no chrome tank, no speedo, no Forebrake, no airflow pedals, no waterfall badge, and no rear mounted kickstand. I believe it would be a Deluxe. V/r Shawn



Close enough! The tube/slat carrier, alum fenders/NETD light are enough for me! I also see Sergeant stripes😎


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Close enough! The tube/slat carrier, alum fenders/NETD light are enough for me! I also see Sergeant stripes😎



Horse shoes and hand grenades Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Horse shoes and hand grenades Mike!



Not everyone can have a true Imperial.... 😁


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------

